# GSD backyard space



## rusted180

hello everyone! i would like to introduce myself! i am rusted180 and i have just joined the forum! i am soo excited with the possibility of owning a gsd! however as a major precaution, i would love to get some feedback on whether my backyard space is large enough to accomadate this beautiful dog. i believe my backyard space is roughly 1100 square feet... probably a lil bigger. 

because of this dogs energetic nature and sheer size, would this space be comfortable enough for the gsd? i do plan on lots of mental/physical stimulation outside the home, which i hope can compensate for the lack of space (if it is) in my backyard. 

another concern i also have is the fencing around my home. its about 41/2 feet tall or maybe just a lil bit taller..... the last thing i want is for my gsd to hop over my fence and go on an adventure. ohhhh...boy... the more i write this .... the more concerns i have... well, theres also a **** annoying maltese my neighbors keep outside that barks all the time, which i fear may be an issue. 

i know most of their behavior is dicated on their upbringing from us, but even so, these beautiful creatures have a mind of their own and are too intelligent to know that they can just simply run, jump, and climb over a fairly low fence to chase after some bunnies that surface around my neighborhood after midnight. argh.... this is making me not want one now.... maybe my place is not suitable for them... someone please tell me there's nothing to fear....ive been wanting one of these for the past 27 years. 

btw, yes ive owned dogs and had 2 Jindo breeds for a very long time until they recently passed. however i have moved out of my old house that had very large backyard, and i cant help but be worried that this new house im living in is not large enough/secured enough for pets. 

thanks fellas!


----------



## StarryNite

4.5 feet will be easily jumped by a full grown GSD if not properly exercised. But 1100 sf is a nice amount of room. We have a 1,200 sf condo and maybe 300sf yard (if that, is more of a dog run) with 6 foot fence but it's more of her potty place than her exercise place. She gets her exercise from dog park and walks mostly. Lou did break out of her fence just once and apparently did the entire town (we live in a small mountain town). She was spotted everywhere as I was driving around frantic. All my search efforts did not pay off and she came home on her own hours later. At least she was smart enough to remember where she lived after being sighted miles away!!! 

I do know she could easily jump a 4.5 foot fence now that she is full grown. She got out of our fence because we didn't do it right in one area and she chewed through the wood between the bottom of the deck and the ground. We are re-doing that area now with strong wood.

Anyway, not sure if that helps but I would re-think the 4.5 foot fence! 

Also, another note, Lou got out of ours because of me, really. In that instance I let her out and got caught up on stuff inside and with my daughter and forgot Lou was out, so it was an hour at least. Typically she just goes outside to "do her business" and then right back in and mostly I go out with her, I NEVER just leave her out there. So if you are looking for a place to leave your dog out for a little while I would make sure it is completely secure including extending the 4.5 foot to at least 6 foot and looking for any ways of "escape". 

Your backyard space is more than large enough for a GSD as long as you understand that it's a great idea if you are always out there with him/her while they are and make it your play place together and their potty place and not somewhere to just let them hang out for extended periods. I honestly believe that a GSD is better in the house in a large crate if you go out than left alone in the backyard no matter how large or protected it is.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I agree!!!
We have a 6 foot Privacy fence here, and I have NO idea what the size is of our yard... but is it pretty big. Even with our second garage. I know our house is about 2000 SqFt. Our last Shepherd was great with half the yard we have, though he also was given lots of exercise outside of the house, as are our dogs now!

But yes, consider a higher fence. Of course, at 8 weeks old the chance of them scaling yours is low, but I assume yours is probobly chain? and I believe strongly in solid fences so there are no fingers poking, people teasing, other animals running the fence as much.. I like privacy both for myself and the dogs!


----------



## JKlatsky

I agree that it sounds like plenty of space. We had at one point 4 GSDs in a townhouse on a golf course...no yard. We walked alot and had a field nearby that we ran them in everyday. Prior to that we had a GSD and 2 cats in an 800sqft 1 bedroom apartment. People always used to say "I would never have a big dog in such a small space!" I would always respond that my dog doesn't exercise in my apartment, she sleeps there. The time you spend with your shepherd is, in my opinion, infinitely more important than the space they have.

Now we have a yard, and I also agree that I would never leave my dogs unattended in the yard. When I am at work or out of the house, my dogs all enjoy and stay in their crates in the house. Many of your Asian breeds have an strong independent streak to their temperament. This is not the case with our Shepherds. Bred to work closely with humans, they suffer if they are too often left alone with nothing to do. A GSD left in the yard soon becomes destructive and can sometimes become aggressive. 

That said, I don't think there's anything wrong with a 4.5 foot fence because I would be out there with my dog. Dogs learn, and it's up to us what they learn. I can tell you right now that my dog can easily clear a meter jump, and climb a 6 foot A-frame. I have no doubt that he is physically capable of clearing a 4 foot fence. Heck, he could probably clear the 6 foot privacy fence where the cross bars are on the inside. But he doesn't because he doesn't know that he can. He's never had the opportunity to figure it out and he never will.


----------



## Tihannah

I agree with JKlatsky, I have about the same size backyard with a 4' picket fence. Its large enough for my pup to run around, but I never leave her unattended. She's only 5 months and can't yet jump the fence, but still always good to be cautious. I think you'll be fine!

Oh and P.S. Welcome to the forum! You'll get a lot of helpful advice and tips from the members here. They have been a blessing for me and my first GSD and you'll find it great to have other people that don't think you're weird for talking about and taking so many pics of your pup! lol.


----------



## Zisso

I agree that you can teach your dog its boundaries and teach it to stay inside the fence, but never ever leave your dog, at any age really out alone. This means it sleeps indoors at night, so you would not have to worry about the bunnies after midnight.


----------



## Rerun

I kept shepherds for 15 years with a backyard with a 4 foot chain link fence, and never had one go over it whether via climbing or jumping. That is not to say they won't, but most if raised from puppyhood will respect a standard fence. Mine were of course indoor dogs but were permitted to potty and play in the backyard unsupervised when I was home and I had no concerns.

I now have a backyard that is 5 foot chain link and 8 foot privacy (6 foot with lattice - sp) at the top) and have four shepherds from varying backgrounds. Two of which were not pups when I adopted them. Never had a problem.

congrats on your soon to be new family member


----------



## Chicagocanine

My dogs rarely use my backyard for anything other than the bathroom and a short 'patrol' so I don't think the yard size is that important. They don't really exercise themselves in the yard. Sometimes we'll play fetch in the yard but I can't throw very far anyway so having a bigger yard wouldn't make much of a difference there.

I also have a 4 foot chain link and it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Well, I don't have a yard at all.. lol.

I live in an apartment building and have 2 balconies.. that's it.

As long as you are providing mental and physical exercise and stimulation you should be fine.

Stark gets about 2-3 hours of exercise per day, half of that is intense play/work.


----------



## Fodder

my general rule has always been that the less space you have at home... the more time you spend away from home. my first apartment was about 400sq ft, no private yard... so we basically just ate & slept there. my place now has a very small yard... and as chicagocanine mentioned - the dogs don't use it for much more than potty breaks [which i try to avoid because i don't want the yard to smell], sun bathing, and to run around and get a better view of who's at the front door if someone knocks.

when they start rough housing indoors - i try to encourage them to play outside and occasionally close the door... 
this is what i get:


----------



## Lilie

I have a 5' chain link that surrounds a fairly large back yard. Because we have horses we do run an electric line on the top - about 1/2 foot from the top. This keeps the horses from sticking their heads over the fence to tease the dogs. My Golden has never tried to get out and is teaching my 5 month old that the back yard is the place for all day play! I keep my GSD in with me when I'm at home, and he sleeps in his crate. We usually leave the electric line off unless the horses start testing it. It is on a very low voltage. I had an Aussie that would jump up about 1' from the fence to tease the horses back. It was funny to watch as neither would touch the fence.


----------



## rusted180

boy.... im sad now/..... i really wanted my gsd to hang out and sleep outside, instead of a crate indoors...i know it should be ok provided that i stimulate the dog daily...its just that i know my mother would have a problem with the dog indoors. even if hes locked up inside a crate. i just checked out my backyard and i can see that i need to renovate much to have it protected. wow.... lots of work... .not sure if i can to be honest....it is a rented home and i dont know if the owners will allow me to remodel anything in the backyard. wow... in the end i guess everything depends on how i raise it and how i train it in terms of respecting my wishes for it to not scale the fence when im not around. still,,, even if trained well..... i fear it scaling the fence...... im sad now.


----------



## SunCzarina

This breed does not do well living in the back yard. They need to be inside with their humans. Left outside, they dig, destroy things and terrorize the neighbors. 

That said, your yard size isn't too small for a dog who primarily lives inside. Home depot/Lowes sell 6' wire mesh fence that could easily be installed and removed when you move out. 4 1/2 feet is nothing for a german shepherd.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Just to reassure you about the size of your yard: don't worry! I don't even HAVE a yard! The furkids and I live in a (tiny) apartment. As long as your pup is getting some kind of physical exercise it shouldn't matter how large your backyard is. 

As far as fence height.... I can't say much on that but what I _can_ say is that your puppy should never be outside alone and, if you follow that rule, you won't have to worry about your puppy jumping over the fence since you'll be able to stop her before she gets over.


----------



## rusted180

i agree to your response. yes, its a must for the dog to be indoors when its a puppy, however when it becomes large i wanted to keep it outdoors.

well i guess the best thing to do is raise it indoors too when its a full grown adult. 

much to think about.


----------



## lrodptl

Even a large backyard will be viewed as a pen to a dog,it needs to run and travel beyond the fence regularly,in my opinion.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

rusted180 said:


> i agree to your response. yes, its a must for the dog to be indoors when its a puppy, however when it becomes large i wanted to keep it outdoors.
> 
> well i guess the best thing to do is raise it indoors too when its a full grown adult.
> 
> much to think about.


 
German Shepherds are *very* family oriented dogs and enjoy being close to their families. I don't think that your dog, be it during the puppy or adult stage, would actually _enjoy_ being outside alone. With Jerzey, for example, if I even stand up she is standing up right besides me. I cannot leave the room without her following me. Everywhere. I. Go. GSDs are known for this kind of behavior and I just cannot imagine a GSD being happy if it is denied constant access to its family. A backyard is great as a place for the dog to play, but I can promise you that s/he probably won't be all that interested in playing without you. It's not much fun playing alone; for a human _or_ a dog! So, I wouldn't worry so much about the backyard space as much as actually thinking about the kind of dog you are getting and the needs that the *DOG* is going to have and, I can promise you, that being close to the family will EASILY come before backyard space and I know from experience (as I said, I don't have a backyard! We just take walks and play outside on a long lead.)


----------



## ShepherdHeaven

Fodder said:


> my general rule has always been that the less space you have at home... the more time you spend away from home. my first apartment was about 400sq ft, no private yard... so we basically just ate & slept there. my place now has a very small yard... and as chicagocanine mentioned - the dogs don't use it for much more than potty breaks [which i try to avoid because i don't want the yard to smell], sun bathing, and to run around and get a better view of who's at the front door if someone knocks.
> 
> when they start rough housing indoors - i try to encourage them to play outside and occasionally close the door...
> this is what i get:


Lol that is what mine does all the time. She will sit and stare at the sliding door till I let her in or she will sit by the big bay window out back and just look at me on the couch.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

I agree, the yard sounds ok but you might want to upgrade that fence to a 6' privacy


----------

